# Trek Ticket 2012



## BJames111 (May 22, 2008)

I posted in the Trek section, but no replies, so I'm going to post here as well.

I'm thinking of maybe buying one this week. My lbs is getting a 13" this week for me to check out. I'm wanting it for dj, and raising the seat for some trails, and all around goofing off. I didn't research my last bike (giant rincon) before I bought it and ended up hating it (the fork). I noticed that there's zero info on this bike, is it because it is new?


----------



## BJames111 (May 22, 2008)

No one?? I'm kinda surprised no one has any comments at all!


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

There's info out there. Just have to sift through it (might not be 2012, are they out yet?).

MTBR search links
http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=11357438

Trek site (single speed version)
Ticket Stub - Trek Bicycle

Trek site (geared version)
Ticket Exchange - Trek Bicycle

So are you wanting info on the trek ticket (a frame) or the components that are the complete comes with? The trek site lists the components used so you can look that up there (links I provided, then click details) and see if the components meet your satisfaction.


----------



## BJames111 (May 22, 2008)

Jason,

Thanks for responding  I did the search, same as you, and also read everything on Trek's website. The search really only netted info about the older model, nothing really on this new model. If I'm not mistaken, this is pretty much all new. that could be the problem as it's a 2012 model. the trek dealer here in Billings, hasn't had one in yet, and infact said only the 13" version was available, the rest due in December.

I was hoping to hear some opinions from others on the complete Ticket Exchange version (geared), fork, components, etc.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice fork. 

The shifters and derailleur are knida low on the totem pole (SRAM X4's) and are only an 8 speed where most geared bikes come with a 9 speed set-up (looks like they kept some costs down here for sure).

Chain stays are a tad long at 16.7" (most modern DJ bikes have 15-16" chain stays). Shorter chain stays make manuals and such much easier. You'd be surprised how much difference a .5" makes on chain stay length. At my skill level, I need everything working in my favor. :thumbsup:

Plenty of guys ripping on them though.


----------



## BJames111 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Jason. That's pretty much what I was looking for. I'm old (35) and looking to get back into biking. I used to DJ, and BMX quite a few years ago, and always had a great time. I ride dirtbikes, and thought that this would make a decent bike. I'm not going to be hitting anything huge, and I might want to goof around down town with it as well.

I'm excited for my LBS to get it in (should be tomorrow or Friday) so I can get a chance to try it out.

Thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## ja66 (Apr 3, 2010)

I was looking at those the other day, and the older models actually have a shorter chainstay than the new ones. I think they are 16" on the older ones.


----------



## BJames111 (May 22, 2008)

I think I'm ok with the longer chain stay, as I'm not a hardcore dirt jumper, and I'm planning on using the bike to goof off with my friends downtown, and on some jumps. I have a lot to re-learn considering it has been like 20 years since I have seriously ridden jumps..lol.


----------



## Hoka Hey (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't under estimate the pleasure of short chain stays....just sayin'. I recently bought a Transition Bandit for trail riding. It is fun and I am learning some stuff as well as riding things I normally wouldn't have an opportunity to ride. But, I still grab my DJ bike when it is all about fun. There was a really cool downhill course that I wanted to ride my DJ bike on but it required a hefty climb. We didn't event do that but instead descended a technical downhill trail that was more of a slow speed trials maneuvers area. I would have loved to have my DJ for that as well.


----------



## BJames111 (May 22, 2008)

Well, I bought it today, hopefully will take it for a Ride tonight. I don't really have anything to compare it to, but the quality overall seems really nice. I'm digging the color.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

BJames111 said:


> Well, I bought it today, hopefully will take it for a Ride tonight. I don't really have anything to compare it to, but the quality overall seems really nice. I'm digging the color.


:thumbsup:
Congrats!


----------



## levar012586 (Dec 2, 2009)

*weight?*

can you weigh the bike? Trek and Giant don't like posting their weights. I don't think any place near me has them in stock yet either.


----------



## BJames111 (May 22, 2008)

levar012586 said:


> can you weigh the bike? Trek and Giant don't like posting their weights. I don't think any place near me has them in stock yet either.


Yep. 30.6 lbs


----------



## levar012586 (Dec 2, 2009)

That bike looks so sick! I want the SS version. I can't wait to test ride a large. How does it feel?


----------



## BJames111 (May 22, 2008)

levar012586 said:


> That bike looks so sick! I want the SS version. I can't wait to test ride a large. How does it feel?


Thanks. Feels good, nice and tight, and rides pretty nimble. This one is the 13" frame 'cause I'm short..lol. The fork seems really nice, but I don't have much to compare it to.


----------



## Chronism (May 29, 2011)

Very NIce! :thumbsup:

I've been thinking of picking one of these up myself, but not sure how the sizing on DJ bikes works compared to a normal MTB? What size would you recommend for someone 5'10.5" w/ 31 inseam? I ride a medium 17.5" MTB.


----------



## BJames111 (May 22, 2008)

Mine s the "small" with a 13" frame. I'm 5'8" and the fit to me is ok, but I'd say any taller and the next size up. I also added some bars with a bit of a rise as the stock bars are pretty flat.


----------



## levar012586 (Dec 2, 2009)

you should add a video of you jumping something! I have been thinking recently that I really don't need one before January. I think an awesome video might change my mind.


----------



## asanfilippo (Feb 13, 2012)

That's pretty sick!


----------



## Nicebro (Jul 9, 2012)

hi yall bros, i buy the new trek ticket stub, it weight 28,1 lbs and it cost 1100, i have the 13 in ps. the 13 in is better then 14.5 or 16 because its more made for DJ ( dirt jump ), trust me , if you do cool stuf, buy the 13 

have a great day


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

I've been eyeballing the Trek Ticket Stub, the SS version, but I'm wondering if the 17" frame will still feel too small. I'm 6' tall with a 33" inseam. I usually ride a 19" mountain bike. What is the seatpost size? I'm hoping it's 27.2 so I can put a longer seatpost on there for more leg extension.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

LittleBuddy said:


> I've been eyeballing the Trek Ticket Stub, the SS version, but I'm wondering if the 17" frame will still feel too small. I'm 6' tall with a 33" inseam. I usually ride a 19" mountain bike. What is the seatpost size? I'm hoping it's 27.2 so I can put a longer seatpost on there for more leg extension.


Your toptube length is what matters more. Generally you do want to go down some size when getting this type of bike.

But while manufacturers still label them by seat tube length, that really misleading for this type of bike. One DJ could be a 14" and one could be a 17" but they could both have the same effective top tube length and cockpit size. It'd pretty much just be that you'd be able to sit on the 17" better.

I looked up the sizes here 
Ticket Stub Size

And I'd say that you could even drop to the 16" if your intention was more skate park type flickability.
But for more of a trail/all-rounder bike the 17" should be fine. It's got a ETT of 23.5" which is pretty long for these bikes-most don't go that big.


----------



## knoob (Mar 17, 2010)

So it's not listed on the Trek site anymore.

Discontinued for '13?


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)

No more ticket for 2013.... Sure seems like they don't hold onto a dirt jumper for long periods of time....


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

Trek suck at dirt jumpers and im sure the discoed it because of the number of sales. Its not a popular bike in the dj world


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a brand new 2012 Ticket Silver / Blue hanging from the ceiling in my Garage. Sooner or later I will be riding it at Rays Milwaukee


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

My Ticket is 4-Sale and still brand new if anyone is interested in the bike.


----------



## alvaro_m (Mar 30, 2013)

Never rode it, eh?
What size is it?


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

alvaro_m said:


> Never rode it, eh?
> What size is it?


16"

My house is less then a mile from the bike shop so I did ride it home and then hang it from the ceiling. I bought the bike to hang on the side of the car when we debut it at SEMA this year and of course to ride at Ray's.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

and here is the car.


----------



## alvaro_m (Mar 30, 2013)

Too bad for me, I need the 17". I actually bought a brand new one from my LBS the other day (hold over - someone ordered and didnt pick it up) Great bike, but it was too small.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

did they make a 17 ?

yes they did

TrekBikes.com Bike Archive | 2012 Ticket Stub


----------

